# Collection Post =]



## Lori_Renee (Jun 7, 2008)

Overcast is broken so I can't make it go all the way up. =(








Engaging



Family Silver



Earthly Riches



Ether



By Jupiter.. Broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Idk what happened...




Top Row: Dark Soul,Bell Bottom Blue,Mutiny,Lovely Lily
Bottom Row: Goldstroke,Vanilla,Silver Fog,Lark About,Pink Pearl, Night??,3D Silver




Left to right: Ahoy,There L/S, Clear Lipglass, Sugar Rimmed D/G,Like Venus D/G,Pleasure Principal D/G
Majestic L/G, Corsette L/G, Hey Sailor Luster Glass, Synched Up 3D, Totally It L/G,Nymphette L/G, Energy 3D.




Top Row:Smoking Eyes x4, Gentle Fume x4
Middle:Trio 1 & 2
Bottom: Fafi Eyes 1&2, Holiday 07' Warm Eyes x6




Tender Tones: Tread Gently & Pucker




Studio Fix C3, Blot Powder, Prep+Prime, SFF NW20, Select Sheer/Loose-NC20




Top: Electro Sky P/P, Pharaoh P/P, Nice Vice P/P, Otherwordly P/P, Bare Study P/P




Top: Emote, Sincere
Bottom: Pink Swoon, Fashion Frenzy




Top: Nile, Haunting, Pagan
Bottom: Meet The Fleet, Submarine, Shore Leave, Illegal Cargo







Belightful B/P, Pearl Sunshine B/P, New Vegas MSF




Naughty Nautical, Vestral White







MY NEW LOVE!!!!!! Volcanic Ash Exfoliator<3




Top Row: Carbon,Black Tied,Charred,Suspicion,Beauty Marked
Middle Row: Crystal Avalanche, Forgery, Shroom, Retrospeck, Swish
Bottom Row: Electric Eel,Chrome Yellow,Juiced,Orange,Plum Dressing




(SE)252,212,275,217,209  239,219,217,252 (SE)194,190,168,187










08' Summer Trend Bag- Neon Sea

**MISSING FROM COLLECTION** CCBase-Luna & Another Fafi BP.

=] Thanks for lookin....


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 7, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 7, 2008)

Fab collection, love the range of colours!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 7, 2008)

geez girl. you have a lottt! very nice!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 7, 2008)

Lovely collection!!  Your eyeshadows are all so pretty!!


----------



## ClareBear86 (Jun 8, 2008)

great collection


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 8, 2008)

The same thing happened to my By Jupiter... he died too


----------



## vcanady (Jun 8, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 8, 2008)

nice stuff!! Sorry about your broken MES


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 9, 2008)

very nice collection =)


----------

